
Software should be designed to last - gregoronio
https://adlrocha.substack.com/p/adlrocha-software-should-be-designed
======
mikst
Face it, software is judged by amount of recent commits. You can't have lots
of commits if you build right from the getgo. Therefore "software built to
last" is doomed for obscurity.

